
Is your laptop cooking your testicles? - vezycash
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-laptop-testicles/is-your-laptop-cooking-your-testicles-idUSTRE6A457320101108
======
officialjunk
>nearly one in six couples in the US have trouble conceiving a baby, and about
half the time the man is at the root of the problem.

While true that a laptop isn't good for male reproductive systems, it's still
50/50 chance (random) which sex is to blame for reproductive difficulties...

